# Kopfgeld von über 26000 Euro auf Karpfen ausgesetzt



## W-Lahn (11. August 2014)

http://dukeofburrendong.com.au/


----------



## Allrounder27 (11. August 2014)

*AW: Kopfgeld von über 26000 Euro auf Karpfen ausgesetzt*

Andere Länder, andere Sitten.

Mehr kann ich dazu garnicht schreiben. Empört mich nicht, finds aber auch nicht übermässig toll...


----------



## W-Lahn (11. August 2014)

*AW: Kopfgeld von über 26000 Euro auf Karpfen ausgesetzt*

Also ich find die Werbeaktion ganz gut, immerhin sind in diesem Damm Spiegler und Schuppis zur Plage geworden. Durch die Aktion wurden etliche Karpfen rausgefangen und durch den Kauf von Bier hat man parallel noch Besatz mit einheimischen Arten für den Damm  finanziert #6


----------



## W-Lahn (11. August 2014)

*AW: Kopfgeld von über 26000 Euro auf Karpfen ausgesetzt*

Übrigens: Der markierte Karpfen wurde während der Aktion nicht gefangen |rolleyes


----------



## Andal (11. August 2014)

*AW: Kopfgeld von über 26000 Euro auf Karpfen ausgesetzt*

In Australien sind Karpfen eben kein "etwas lästiger Fehlbesatz", sondern ein ernsthaftes ökologisches Problem!


----------



## Ossipeter (11. August 2014)

*AW: Kopfgeld von über 26000 Euro auf Karpfen ausgesetzt*

Ist ja in USA auch so, aber der Stellenwert den Angel in diesen beiden Ländern hat, den wünsch ich mir zur Hälfte in Deutschland.


----------

